# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Совместимость

## kot13

Подскажите можно ли на материнку с низкой пропускной спасобность видео шины поставить видеокарту с большей скоростью.?

----------


## старрой

Можно , только естественно не PCI-E на AGP .:)

----------


## slava.sse

если у вас видюха например агп 8х,а мать поддерживает только 4х,это значит что пропускная способность видюхи будет меньше,я не знаю на сколько,но она точно будет меньше,или например,у моего знакомого видюха в pci-e порту в первом(у нео их 2)она не работала,он подключал её во 2 порт pci-e x16,но она работала только на скорости 4х

----------


## старрой

Хорошо бы конкретизировать : модель матплаты , видеокарты .

----------


## bj0ker

> Хорошо бы конкретизировать : модель матплаты , видеокарты .


согласен... или есть телепаты И? чтоб знать конфигу...

----------

